# Help me move to Tenerife pleeeeeaseee!!!



## jadeymon (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anybody could help me out.

I started looking a while back into moving out of the UK and Tenerife has always appealed to me. I have been once and absolutely adored it so deffo want to head back there.

I'm 23 and currently work as a Receptionist and have previous work experience in administration, retail and in a night club.

I can go over at pretty much any time but just wanted some real advice. It would just be me moving so no worrying about anyone else like kids to find schools for etc.

How realistic is it that I will find work, even bar work, if I can over for say 2/3 weeks?

Is there any way to arrange employment prior to moving over there, specifically in a bar, or is it more a walk around and ask kind of thing, getting yourself known?

Is a contract with the employer absolutely essential? What happens if you agree to work without one?

I imagine any/most receptionist roles will require a high level of Spanish so work in that area is probaby unrealistic so how much can you expect to get paid in a bar job/retail?

If I flew over and stayed in a hotel for a few weeks whilst job hunting and sorting out more permanent living arrangements, how quickly do you think a long term let would take to arrange?

What price am I looking at for renting a 1 bed flat/apartment/studio on average per month?

Do letting agents usually ask for a few months rent in advance? Are there admin fees as there are in the UK?

Is there any paperwork I need to arrange in advance in order to live and work in Tenerife and if so how do I go about getting it?

And this is going to sound sooo corny but my little cat is like my baby and I really want to bring him with me. He is due to be microchipped in a few weeks and will have all his jabs. I read something about pet's needing to be protected against rabies, is there a special vaccine they need or are they generally protected in their usual jabs? Also, how do you go about sorting out a pet passport? And what are the costs involved??

I know it looks like I have done no research what so ever but I promise you I have been looking into all of this but rather than reading it online I'd like to actually discuss it as I don't know how old the information I have read is.

Any other help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

I am so eager to get out of the UK and now is the perfect time.

Can't wait to hear from you!!

Jadey


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jadeymon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody could help me out.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

If you can afford to come over for few weeks & look for work, & view it as an adventure if you don't find anything, and have no reason to not try it - by which I mean you're not giving up a job at home - then have a go - as you say, it's only you

you might be one of the lucky few

however - it's the end of the holiday season now, so it's unlikely that anyone will be hiring - even those who took on extra staff for the season are usually laying people off for the winter now in the hospitality industry - so you'd be better off waiting for spring if you're going to do it

if you do find work though, it's usually easy & quick to find long term accommodation - there is info about this on our _FAQs & useful info_ thread above

if you're not offered a contract, & you don't register as self employed you would be working illegally - self employment entails a payment of +/- 260€ a month - & then you pay income tax on top of that

after 90 days you need to register as resident.

to do that you have to prove that you can financially support yourself & that you have provision for healthcare

if you have a look at the DEFRA website it will give you all the info you need about bringing your cat over


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

I really think you should come over for a two week holiday and sound out the job situation before coming with your cat. It would be impossible for you to take it back with you if you came with the cat due to British quarantine rules.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought the quarantine rules had been relaxed and that provided you have a pet passport and the animal is checked by a vet prior to return to UK then there are no issues??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I thought the quarantine rules had been relaxed and that provided you have a pet passport and the animal is checked by a vet prior to return to UK then there are no issues??


 You have to get the rabies jab done regularly, but yes, they have changed in as much as now you dont have to wait 6 months for the rabies jab to be effective. But taking pets is costly and not something you should do frequently as it must be distressing for them

Jo xxx


----------



## jadeymon (Oct 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> If you can afford to come over for few weeks & look for work, & view it as an adventure if you don't find anything, and have no reason to not try it - by which I mean you're not giving up a job at home - then have a go - as you say, it's only you
> 
> ...



Hi!! thanks for responding!!

I do have a job here but I've discussed this with my boss and he knows exactly what I want to do. I'm certain that if I did to ahead and had no success that he would take me back, I'm a very valued employee =D

I think i'm going to contact a few of the main bars and see if u can get any advice directly from them, ie. what time of year they usually begin recruiting and what it's like getting work over the winter period in my circumstances.

Thanks for the suggestion for the accommodation info, I had a quick browse but don't want to get too ahead of myself lol.

What's the standard tax rate I could expect to e paying? You say about registering as a resident, is that with local police? I thought I read that somewhere before. Proving proof I can financially support myself - would that be like with a pay slip, bank statement, tax info?

How do you become covered for healthcare? by registering as a resident? if you're employed on a 3 month contract which is repeatedly extended are you covered then?

The DEFRA website was so helpful! i did some reading last night and saw that the laws have been relaxed, the rabies jab is necessary and they require a pet passport but there is no quarantine period now. I think the jab needs to have been done at least 21 days prior to travel. I wouldn't be bringing him over until I was settled so there wouldn't be any back and forth for him, I wouldn't do it to him  he's bloody mental and super active but I know he's a little scaredy cat at heart (pardon the pun!).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> however - it's the end of the holiday season now, so it's unlikely that anyone will be hiring - even those who took on extra staff for the season are usually laying people off for the winter now in the hospitality industry - so you'd be better off waiting for spring if you're going to do it



*Psssst*,

It is Tenerife, the holiday season is never over in the Islas Afortunados, all year sunshine here. The blue rinse brigade will soon start arriving on the larger islands, so the season changes but never stops.

One thing to point out, unemployment is high, over 30%, but the tourist industry is increasing, and if you can speak languages, German, English, and Spanish, then you will stand a good chance of being employed in hotel reception.

Otherwise try a holiday and have a good look around the southern resorts, you may just get lucky.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Hepa said:


> *Psssst*,
> 
> *The blue rinse brigade* will soon start arriving on the larger islands,
> .


The Swallows if you don't mind!


----------

